# "Ξαναμεταφράζοντας τους κλασικούς" [Σάββατο 8/10, 6 μ.μ.]



## rogne (Oct 5, 2011)

+ *Εργαστήρι μετάφρασης κλασικής λογοτεχνίας*

με τη Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου, μεταφράστρια,
βραβείο μετάφρασης
ΕΚΕΜΕΛ-Ινστιτούτου Θερβάντες 2011:

*το "παράδειγμα" της αναμετάφρασης του πρώτου μέρους του Δον Κιχότε*

Σάββατο 8 Οκτωβρίου 20:00 – 22:00

Οργάνωση: Το μεταφραστικό τμήμα του Abanico

Μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν μεταφραστές ισπανικών και σπουδαστές μετάφρασης ισπανικής λογοτεχνίας.

Συμμετοχή δωρεάν.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι/ες παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με τη γραμματεία του Abanico για την παραλαβή υλικού που θα συμβάλει στην καλύτερη προετοιμασία για τη συμμετοχή τους στο εργαστήρι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Λοιπόν, απαραιτήτως, επειδή έχουμε ισοπαλία, πρέπει κάποιος να μας πει ποιο από τα δύο κερδίζει:

Στον τίτλο και στην αφισοεικόνα: 6 μ.μ. και 18:00
Στο κείμενο που ακολουθεί και στο συνημμένο: 20:00 — 22:00

*;*


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Ή μάς καλούν σε συζήτηση στις 6 και στο εργαστήρι στις 8;

http://www.abanico.gr/content.php?lang=gr&id=21&apid=17&artid=109


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2011)

Μία ερώτηση θα είχα εγώ: γιατί ο Δον Κιχώτης πρέπει να γίνει Δον Κιχότε;


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 6, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μία ερώτηση θα είχα εγώ: γιατί ο Δον Κιχώτης πρέπει να γίνει Δον Κιχότε;



Έλα ντε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Μπορούμε όμως να φανταστούμε γιατί. Π.χ. ο _Τορκουάτος Τάσσος_ του Δρανδάκη είναι _Τορκουάτο Τάσο_ στον Πάπυρο (και _Τορκουάτο Τάσσο_ στη Βικιπαίδεια). Φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι, όπως οι Ερρίκοι έγιναν Χένρι, έγινε και ο Κιχώτης Κιχότε. Ο Αμλέτος που έγινε Άμλετ ήρθε ο καιρός να γίνει επιτέλους Χάμλετ και ο Οθέλος Οθέλο. Και αφού τα έκανα όλα ένα τουρλουμπούκι, θέλω να πω: δεν «έπρεπε», αλλά ούτε μπορούμε να ψέξουμε τη μεταφράστρια για την επιλογή της σε μια περίοδο όπου τους εξελληνισμένους τείνουμε να τους αποκαταστήσουμε στην εθνική τους προφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

Πάντως το παραδέχεσαι κι εσύ πως δεν είναι όλα ίσα κι όμοια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Βεβαίως, γι' αυτό κατέθεσα και το τουρλουμπούκι. Εμένα μ' αρέσουν οι εξελληνισμοί, αλλά, ενώ εύκολα δεχόμαστε τις αποκαθηλώσεις των εξελληνισμένων, δύσκολα θα μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε το αντίστροφο (ο Ρογήρος Μούρος;). Ταυτόχρονα, μου αρέσουν οι μεταφραστές που τολμάνε, ακόμα κι αν, στο τέλος, δεν τους κάθεται καλά ο νεοτερισμός.


----------

